# Shimano Service Center Opens



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

LADSON, S.C. – With its now opened fishing tackle service center at its business office and distribution facility just west of Charleston, S.C., Shimano has the ability to provide maintenance and repair work for its fishing reels nationwide. According to customer service manager Michelle Williams, the new service center is staffed with technicians that provide the same top-quality service they are known for in Shimano’s Irvine, Calif. facility. They can handle any of your Shimano reel service or repair needs for our eastern US customers.

“After anglers buy our reels, we want them to continue to have a great fishing experience by offering convenient reel maintenance and repair services when needed,” said Williams. “Between our operations now in both South Carolina and California, and our 26 ‘Satellite Service Centers’, we can get you back on the water with reel care done by Shimano trained and certified staff, using Shimano original parts and applying the latest Shimano technology.”

Just as with your vehicle, regular reel service by qualified reel service technicians increases the longevity of your fishing gear and adds to the overall enjoyment of your fishing experience. Williams notes that when reel maintenance or repair services are needed, anglers can simply call 877-577-0600 (in both the U.S. and Canada) to confirm the reel currently is a serviced model before sending it in. Then download and fill-out the reel repair form found on the Shimano web site at Shimano Service Centers.

••http://fish.shimano.com/content/fis...CES/Shimano-Authorized-Service-Centers.html••

Shimano also provides reel service and warranty work in Canada at its corporate offices in Peterborough, Ontario, and also a ‘Satellite Service Center’ in Mississauga. Information on handling maintenance and repair work is also provided at the Shimano web site.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Read through the press release and noted that there’s some important info that anglers need to know about Shimano and similar outfits... They’re obligated to import parts for seven years from when a new model is first imported... After that, the only parts supply available is what is already in-country. That means that no matter how much you paid for that reel -if it’s over seven years since it was first imported you might get the reply from Shimano “Discontinued model - no parts available”...

The other thing to remember is that, although your reel might have only been purchased fairly recently - if it was nearing that seven year mark... You might be out of luck when it breaks and you need part(s) that are no longer available.

I learned to repair reels a long time ago and I’ve been repairing mine and customer’s gear since the seventies... Since I’m in hard commercial service as a full time guide... I long ago quit buying from Shimano since I have a bunch of old Stradics - that I can’t get parts for. I try these days to only buy gear that will be repairable long term.


----------



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

Last year I sent Shimano an old Symetre for a replacement handle and new bearing. They responded with an email noting Symetre parts were no longer available - and two days later I received a new Nasci, no charge. Not saying it will always work that way, but I’ve only had good experiences with their service.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I have a Stella from like 2005 that I'd do unspeakable things in order to get a spare spool for it.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> I have a Stella from like 2005 that I'd do unspeakable things in order to get a spare spool for it.


Check eBay. I found a Stella cover on there for one of mine and I see spools listed occasionally.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I've done more than my share of E-Bay parts scrounging... My usual routine is simply to enter make and model of the reel I'm interested in... You'll usually find new and used reels as well as parts for that model up for sale. There's actually a thriving business in used parts where an enterprising outfit buys a used reel specifically to break down into parts that they'll sell (for a premium...) one piece at a time...

Good luck, I've specifically bought "parts reels" as well when there's no other avenue open (thank you Shimano....).


----------



## Pbertell (Apr 22, 2015)

I bought my last two stradics... Have been through plenty. Better reels out there. Never again....


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Pbertell said:


> I bought my last two stradics... Have been through plenty. Better reels out there. Never again....


I’m with you, but I can’t say NEVER. I currently have 5 Stradics in service, and it’s hard to beat the weight of them for all day fishing. However, I just bought my first Daiwa BG and for over half the price and all the great reviews, I have high hopes. Now I just need to spend some time on the water with it


----------

